# How the heck do you transport a Valkyrie?!?



## TheGrunt (Feb 5, 2010)

So we all know the IG Valkyries and Vendettas are great transports, but how does one go about transporting _them_?

If you've got any great ideas for safe, reliable and relatively inexpensive transport options for Valkyries, horde armies, sentinels, or any other awkward to move models, please post them here! 

Thanks!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Leave off the wings.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

leave off the wings, or order a custom tray from here
http://www.krmulticase.com/customcutint.html
scoll down till you see the tray, and it should be priced in us dollars. ive ordered one myself, and should be here later this week, so will give a quick review of it and with pics


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Although totally off-topic, Im wondering what you _actually_ use to transport a Valkyrie/Vendetta. Are they even capable of making planet fall themselves? or do reasonable numbers dock within a larger vessel, in turn making its way towards the naval vessel in orbit? 

(Always found the Imperial Navy the most interesting part of 40k... shame the BFG minatures are out-competed by the crap distributed at Mc Donalds...)


----------



## TheGrunt (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks all! Look forward to seeing your review fynn.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

hopefully should arrive either tomorrow or thursday, unless the post office (or paypal) fuck up


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I just bought a sturdy box that's big enough to lay a Valkyrie/Vendetta flat, line it first with bubblewrap, cut a 1" thick piece of Foam to size, lay another one on top, add Foam, and repeat.

I can get 3 models in the one box, safe and secure...the actual model is quite sturdy really, and the fiddly bits are under the wing anyway.


----------



## TheGrunt (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, Hobo, I think that's what I'll end up doing too. It'd just be nice if m guard army could all be carried together so I don't have to hire a Sherpa to lug my 2500 Ard boyz list around. :wink: If only there were some way to shrink the models ow temporarily... 

A shrink ray. Yeah! Oh Dr. Horrible...!


----------



## Pedro (Jan 29, 2010)

Magnetize. The solution to all the problems

I have two Rhinos and they can be magically transmuted into almost anything short of a Raider. I don't know how it would fare with a Valkyrie, but I know I am going to try to mag the Storm Harbinger.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

right, finerly got my valk custom tray from KR, and i must say it seems to do the job nicely, heres a few pics of it
the tray unloaded
















now with the valk in, and my tanks awaiting there turn to go to bed
















now on the website, it says the tray is designed to take the LR vanquisher, but the barrels are just a tad to long to fit in the turret slots,
like so:








now with the troop tray in (can carry 20 troops) 








and the vanquisher turret problem solved









now apart from that one issue, i cant find any problems with the case or tray.
now to order a second one for my 4 remainin LRBT's and second valk


----------



## TheGrunt (Feb 5, 2010)

Right-O! Thanks mate! My only problem now is finding a few hundred dollars laying around with which to purchase said transportation device. I've got 4 Valks, and a total of about 12k pts of guard...


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Whats wrong with just carrying it around in your hand, making aeroplane noises?
Would probable help put the fear of the guard into your opponents xD


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

lol, i know the feeling, probaly got about 5k of guard, as well as about 5 k of CSM, 3k of WH and about 2K of orks (my daughters army).
the handy thing about those trays is that it can carry the valk, and either 4 LRBTs or 4 chimera's or a mix of the 2 types


----------

